# WTT for 1st baby at 30 years old with PCOS!!



## hlwarren01

Hi Ladies!!! 

Anyone else waiting to try around OCT/NOV this year? 

OH and I have agreed for me to come off the pill then. Not sure what complications i'll be facing yet as my DR cant carry out any tests due to the pills influence. I guess it will just be a waiting game until then. 

Feeling the pressure though - turning 30 and already aware of issues preventing an easy pregnancy I'm nervous! 

Anyway just thought I would say hi!! xx:flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome & good luck!


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Hello and welcome! I'm also turning 30 this year. Trying not to think about it cause it's wierd!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## Riley1402

Hello :)


----------

